# Looking for performance enhanced drug (cycling)



## henrydoe (Jan 3, 2023)

Hi there,

Everything is in the title, looking for EPO/Clen/Testo for cycling

I just learn on this website that kyleduncan.is was a scam, I saw dozen of website, but which one to trust ? 

Thanks for advice


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 3, 2023)

Not this one, don't trust the PM's!


----------



## CJ (Jan 3, 2023)

henrydoe said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Everything is in the title, looking for EPO/Clen/Testo for cycling
> 
> ...


We are not a source board. That's how you get scammed.


----------



## Hexman768 (Friday at 4:10 AM)

Is there a source board that provides reliable sources?


----------



## Robdjents (Friday at 4:30 AM)

Hexman768 said:


> Is there a source board that provides reliable sources?


🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Hexman768 (Friday at 6:15 AM)

Robdjents said:


> 🤦🏻‍♂️


Im just saying, I've never heard of a source board that wasn't bought and paid for to shill any source that offered a few bucks.


----------



## Adrenolin (Friday at 9:04 AM)

Hexman768 said:


> Is there a source board that provides reliable sources?


Evolutionary, ask for Dylan Gemeli. Do they have reliable sources...no, not really.


----------



## Hexman768 (Friday at 9:13 AM)

Adrenolin said:


> Evolutionary, ask for Dylan Gemeli. Do they have reliable sources...no, not really.


Much appreciated


----------



## Badleroybrown (Friday at 10:26 AM)

Don’t know if BHp is still running but I am sure if you look you can get scammed by half the UG labs there.

You can’t just come around and start asking for sources.
And the question you asked can be a simple answer if you just google it.🤘


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Friday at 10:45 AM)

Hexman768 said:


> Is there a source board that provides reliable sources?


Dude. PEDs are not for you. You’re too dumb.


----------



## Hexman768 (Friday at 12:56 PM)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Dude. PEDs are not for you. You’re too dumb.


Clearly you missed the point of asking the question, the implication being that they dont exist.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Friday at 1:03 PM)

Hexman768 said:


> Clearly you missed the point of asking the question, the implication being that they dont exist.


You’re wrong again.


----------

